# Considering DMing a game... [Interest Check]



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, so I've been playing a lot of games on Enworld, and I decided I'd try my hand at DMing, and am considering something that may be a bit easier for me to start with.

I haven't fleshed all of the story elements out yet, but the basic idea is a gladiatorial concept, so I won't have a great deal of super complex mystery and the like... though there may be things occurring outside of the arena, depending on whether inspiration strikes me and whatnot.

I figured I'd post an interest check to see who was interested in the concept of a gladiatorial adventures/campaign-type thing.

I also would not be averse to a Co-Dm to help bounce ideas off of, though I'd prefer if the DM had either MSN or YiM so I can Bounce ideas via the messenger rather than through my overstuffed PM box.

Edition: 3.5

Starting Level: Currently thinking 1 just so my brain doesn't explode.(Unless I have a co-dm who is willing to check over character sheets and make sure I understand it, and I have people wishing to play odd things.)

Sources: I'll leave it relatively open, but keep in mind this is my VERY FIRST time attempting to DM anything really, so I'd appreciate it if you stuck to things you are relatively familiar with to help educate me(or something my Co-Dm is familiar with to help teach me).

If it goes well, I may end up turning this into a sort of living campaign like HM's Off to War.

This is an interest check mostly, if I see enough interest I will definitely try working on something, but I am unsure how things will go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

Just wanting to wish you good luck. I'm slowly converting my 3.5 gaming to Pathfinder and 4e so I will not join your game.
But here is a small tip: Reduce houseruling at first, but reduce the available material. Or you will end with a whispergnome (fire bloodline) shadowcaster with two flaws for extra feats and similar characters.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to join in as it would be one of my first pbp it'd be perfect, although I have a decent experience with table top 3.5.  If you allow LA, my first thought is for a goliath (races of stone) dragon shaman, or druid (probably swap out animal companion, and might do shapeshift variant for simplicity)


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Just wanting to wish you good luck. I'm slowly converting my 3.5 gaming to Pathfinder and 4e so I will not join your game.
> But here is a small tip: Reduce houseruling at first, but reduce the available material. Or you will end with a whispergnome (fire bloodline) shadowcaster with two flaws for extra feats and similar characters.




Mhm.  I'm aware you have been phasing into 4th WD.  I just figure 3.5 DMing would be easier to start(since I've more experience with 3.5 and I have the 3.5 DMG while I lack the 4E DMG)

Solos: I hadn't decided on LA yet, but depending on player demand, I may allow it.  As long as you aren't asking for a Multi-headed, insectile, winged, feral Half-Minotaur or something insane like that.  (You could always discuss methods of getting such insane templates, but there'd be obvious trade-offs in game... ala Savage Species Rituals)  I doubt a Goliath would be much trouble, as long I as remember that Goliath's can't be affected by stuff that targets humanoids specifically(since they are monstrous humanoids)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2010)

I could help you out with dming and or playing as well. As WD says, I'll recomend you keep it clear, keep it simple. PHB, complete series, and that's all. Character revision would be hell if you have no experience and you add many extra sources.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I could help you out with dming and or playing as well. As WD says, I'll recomend you keep it clear, keep it simple. PHB, complete series, and that's all. Character revision would be hell if you have no experience and you add many extra sources.





Well, I do *HAVE* most of those extra sources, so it'd be an issue of time.

Currently for Chargen, I am thinking:
PHB1 & Complete Warrior, Arcane, Adventurer, Scoundrel, Divine.  Anything else is on a case by case basis, the crazier the less likely.  As I gain experience I may expand this list.

Hm... Stats... 38 Point Buy (I am aware this is stronger than average.  I am planning to adjust to this as I see things going.)

Since I haven't even developed much of the setting and concept yet, this is mostly me brainstorming.

Voda, I'd welcome the help in either/both capacities, once I start this ball rolling.  I just want to make sure I have the interest first.  I am also thinking 4-5 people maximum.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 6, 2010)

Interested. I'll be paying attention.

BTW, will you be making your own setting?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2010)

Lughart said:


> BTW, will you be making your own setting?




In short, Yes.  In Long, No.  Basically, I'll be coming up with some details of a 'setting' and more will be filled in as your backstories appear.  I think I'd end up in a loony bin if I tried to create the next Eberron or Dark Sun or Forgotten Realms before starting this campaign.  

I also... never feel comfortable taking the roles of canon characters are setting things in a pre-established setting, as I am always worried about, "Portraying it wrong"

So, basically, it will be me coming up with stuff as it comes up.  The setting will grow as we go along, which was another reason I made the comparison to Holyman's Off to War campaign/setting(If Holyman keeps it going, I may consider petitioning HM's setting gets it's own "Living World"  )


----------



## Lughart (Sep 7, 2010)

That counts. I was merely curious if you'd be using a premade or not. I have nothing against the make-up-as-you-go approach.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Color me interested. I actually just tried my hand at DMing for the first time, and it's not as difficult as I had anticipated (it was planescape with characters being ECL 8 and I made sure if someone was running a build I wasn't familiar with, they were extra-super-over-the-top detailed with the aspects I didn't know, such as linking their psionic powers to the srd description, etc).

But I love me some 3.5, so I'd be down to not only play, but help.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2010)

So, that's: 
Solosaddie (PC)
Voda Vosa (PC and/or Co-DM help)
Lughart(PC)
Ethandrew(PC and/or Co-DM help)
Holyman(PC and/or Co-DM help)
WD(PC if needed)
Dragonwriter (PC and or Co-DM help)

Am I missing any other interested parties?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Theroc said:


> So, basically, it will be me coming up with stuff as it comes up. The setting will grow as we go along, which was another reason I made the comparison to Holyman's Off to War campaign/setting(If Holyman keeps it going, I may consider petitioning HM's setting gets it's own "Living World" )




HAHA! thanks for the endorsement,  But the only reason my game is like a living World is:

1) You lose players for a little while here and there so I wanted a reason for them to get "back in the game".

2) Player knowledge vs character knowledge, you really only nmeed to know what your character knows and not what every street name of the major city is or that this town is 20 miles from that one. If your character doesn't know that why should you.

3) And the major reasons,  I am to lazy to fill in all the details of a grand world, and I like to keep things malleable. Example: If I would have had all the religions laid out and then Scratched_back came in with his character ideal it would have been harder for him to shape it to the world. Easier to shape the world around what the player wants.

And you could do the same, if the charatcers are first lvl -  are they slaves fighting for their lives. Captured and dragged who knows where? Do they know the city they are in, the country? And later when they "lvl up" prestige can be just as great of an reward as XP, and gold. And they can be allowed to venture out.

This could take on a "living" aspect if you let anyone who wants make a character, and then when a group of four gladiators are ready, take them to the bloody sands for an "encounter". This would be heavy combat with a little RP in "the tunnel" before they go to die.

You could have "guest DM's" run an encounter, do a little PvP (not to the death), and let some players try new things and combos. And they not only have to go out and fight monsters. They could run the guantlet = traps & blades in a walled "hallway" while arrows are fired from a tower.

Lots you can do have fun, I am around to bounce ideals off of if you need me. 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> HAHA! thanks for the endorsement,  But the only reason my game is like a living World is:
> 
> 1) You lose players for a little while here and there so I wanted a reason for them to get "back in the game".



Indeed, which is advantageous, because it means I can bring in a new group whenever I feel I have the time to manage multiple groups,(And with the Guest DM Idea, I can even get them rolling when I HAVEN'T time, and let them RP amongest themselves... so long as I don't get totally undermined.  )  Or bring in a new character and get him up to speed.  I think the greatest challenge there would be the potential issue of the veteran PC's not wanting to risk their necks to help the greenie.  


			
				Holyman said:
			
		

> 2) Player knowledge vs character knowledge, you really only nmeed to know what your character knows and not what every street name of the major city is or that this town is 20 miles from that one. If your character doesn't know that why should you.




Indeed.  I prefer to play my character's knowledge of a setting to equal my own.  So, if I don't know the setting, my character will PROBABLY be a peasant-boy hero.  Similar to a certain trio of "Wool-headed Farmboys" from an author we both know and love.  



			
				Holyman said:
			
		

> 3) And the major reasons,  I am to lazy to fill in all the details of a grand world, and I like to keep things malleable. Example: If I would have had all the religions laid out and then Scratched_back came in with his character ideal it would have been harder for him to shape it to the world. Easier to shape the world around what the player wants.




And this is another major reason I was opting for it.  It allows players more 'control' over things while saving the DM work for the most part, and lets everyone own a piece of the story.



			
				Holyman said:
			
		

> And you could do the same, if the charatcers are first lvl -  are they slaves fighting for their lives. Captured and dragged who knows where? Do they know the city they are in, the country? And later when they "lvl up" prestige can be just as great of an reward as XP, and gold. And they can be allowed to venture out.



Haha, and thusly you've typed up much of my brainstorming.



			
				Holyman said:
			
		

> This could take on a "living" aspect if you let anyone who wants make a character, and then when a group of four gladiators are ready, take them to the bloody sands for an "encounter". This would be heavy combat with a little RP in "the tunnel" before they go to die.




Which was exactly what I had in mind to start... just because it will be easier for me to work with if I have more time to mull over the different characters and work on hooks for them and things.



			
				Holyman said:
			
		

> You could have "guest DM's" run an encounter, do a little PvP (not to the death), and let some players try new things and combos. And they not only have to go out and fight monsters. They could run the gauntlet = traps & blades in a walled "hallway" while arrows are fired from a tower.
> 
> Lots you can do have fun, I am around to bounce ideals off of if you need me.
> 
> HM




Or a fight *IN* the gauntlet for particularly prestigious matches.    Kinda like that old show Battlebots or whatever, with the remote controlled fighting cars with chainsaws and stuff... with the traps.

I figured this was a promising premise, inspired after seeing a couple gladiator based 4E games.  I figured I let some 3.5ers get in on the action... and get my feet wet in DMing.

I am thinking I will likely start recruitment this weekend, perhaps, since currently it looks like my friday morning/afternoon are open as well as all day saturday, and Sunday afternoon for a bit... I should have some time to sit down and work some stuff out.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Indeed. I prefer to play my character's knowledge of a setting to equal my own. So, if I don't know the setting, my character will PROBABLY be a peasant-boy hero. Similar to a certain trio of "Wool-headed Farmboys" from an author we both know and love.




Can't wait for the next book Towers of Midnight, due for November print run.

Until then _"Dovie’andi se tovya sagain."_ It’s time to toss the dice. 

Good luck with this I will be around.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Can't wait for the next book Towers of Midnight, due for November print run.
> 
> Until then _"Dovie’andi se tovya sagain."_ It’s time to toss the dice.
> 
> ...




Wait... isn't Jordan deceased?  How are more books aside from the original 10 coming out!?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

A guy named Brandon Sanders has takin over and there will be a book 13 in NOV and book 14 "A Memory of Light" is said to be the last one.

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Wait... isn't Jordan deceased?  How are more books aside from the original 10 coming out!?




Brandon Sanderson (a very skilled author in his own right) has taken over the tale.

Edit: Ninja'd by HolyMan!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

HIYA!! 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

... now I gotta time to re-read the original books and burn more money collecting more.

BTW, HM, I don't know if you saw in your OtW thread, but I want in your WoT game whenever you do do it.  >.>


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

WoT = first of the year (I believe). You have a slot should be a great game.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Mhm.  I'm aware you have been phasing into 4th WD.   I just figure 3.5 DMing would be easier to start(since I've more  experience with 3.5 and I have the 3.5 DMG while I lack the 4E DMG)
> 
> ...



I'm also doing Pathfinder... and will continue to lurk here... maybe, if you just need one more... but it looks you already got a fine crew!




Theroc said:


> Well, I do *HAVE* most of those extra sources, so it'd be an issue of time.
> 
> Currently for Chargen, I am thinking:
> PHB1 & Complete Warrior, Arcane, Adventurer, Scoundrel, Divine.  Anything else is on a case by case basis, the crazier the less likely.  As I gain experience I may expand this list.
> ...




I would also suggest the PH2. Any reason why you allowed both 'rogue' books, but only the first of the casters?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm also doing Pathfinder... and will continue to lurk here... maybe, if you just need one more... but it looks you already got a fine crew!
> 
> I would also suggest the PH2. Any reason why you allowed both 'rogue' books, but only the first of the casters?




Well, I always thought Complete Adventurer was more a generic adventuring book, and the main thing I tended to use from Complete Scoundrel was just the concealed weapons.  I suppose I could allow complete mage as well.  Complete Psionic I suppose too.

But a note to anyone who plays with me: I am not familiar with psionics and am not particularly fond of them... which may be just I did not want to learn another entire system or something, I'm not sure.  PH2 can certainly be included.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 8, 2010)

May I suggest that you exclude psionics entirely unless someone really, really, really wants to play a psionic character?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

Lughart said:


> May I suggest that you exclude psionics entirely unless someone really, really, really wants to play a psionic character?




That was kindof what I was getting at.  I didn't want to say "You may not play Psionics"  but I was trying to say, "I'd really rather not get into psionics..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm lurking along with WD,  and will join as needed.

But was just thinking why not a gladiators game for each system?

1st edition
2e
3e
4e
Pathfinder
Star Wars
Mutants & Masterminds
Dragon Age

the list goes on and on...

 I think that would probably give everyone something..I would even play in the 4e one. 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I'm lurking along with WD,  and will join as needed.
> 
> But was just thinking why not a gladiators game for each system?
> 
> ...




Because I'm only really familiar with 3.5... I am familiar with 4E as a player, but a DM is a whole different ballgame.  Pathfinder I might be able to blunder around and do, but running that many games would break my brain, with my schedule and the other games I am running.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

No sorry I didn't mean for you to run them I meant to make them and have others tackle the running/playing.

Say I want to play out a fight with a certain monster in a game I'm running for Pathfinder. But first I could run it through the PF gladiator game and see how it plays out. I post in that thread (PF-GG) that I have a monster ready for any gladiators who wish to fight it. Then anyone a part of that thread could join with others to "tackle" it and we all get to play a little fight out.

Still developing and don't want to clog your thread I will think on this but I need to finish my LEW adventure first.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> No sorry I didn't mean for you to run them I meant to make them and have others tackle the running/playing.
> 
> Say I want to play out a fight with a certain monster in a game I'm running for Pathfinder. But first I could run it through the PF gladiator game and see how it plays out. I post in that thread (PF-GG) that I have a monster ready for any gladiators who wish to fight it. Then anyone a part of that thread could join with others to "tackle" it and we all get to play a little fight out.
> 
> ...




Ah, that makes more sense.  I was like, "O.O you must be confident in my sanity."  Anyhow, sounds like a decent idea if there's someone willing to run the various incarnations.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2010)

If it's any consolation, I don't want to play a psionic character.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> If it's any consolation, I don't want to play a psionic character.




Haha, good.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I'm lurking along with WD,  and will join as needed.
> 
> But was just thinking why not a gladiators game for each system?
> 
> ...




I'm currently in a 4e Dark Sun Gladiator game. I play a tiefling psion 

Would be interested in a PF or Iron Heroes gladiator game...


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm currently in a 4e Dark Sun Gladiator game. I play a tiefling psion




Not being in that game is what got me thinking of running my own game.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 9, 2010)

Room for one more? I'm always up for a little 3.5 tinkering and combat. 

I see Complete Arcane is on the list and I've wanted to give a Warlock a shot for a while...

By the way, I'd be up to assisting on DM stuff, though I could only PM here.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2010)

So, that's: 
Solosaddie (PC)
Voda Vosa (PC and/or Co-DM help)
Lughart(PC)
Ethandrew(PC and/or Co-DM help)
Holyman(PC and/or Co-DM help)
WD(PC if needed)
Dragonwriter (PC and or Co-DM help)

Am I missing any other interested parties?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry Theroc no PC here I have 10 games I'm DMing, trying to start an 11th and 11 games I am a player in. But I will be around maybe to co-DM run an encounter on the Bloody Sands of the arena floor.  That sounds like fun.

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been lurking in this thread and I'm interested in being involved; I just hadn't spoken up yet.  If you feel you have to many applicants right now I'd be willing to be an alternate.  Playing 3.5 would be great but if you didn't object to a similar game being run I _might_ consider running a Pathfinder version.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 11, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> I've been lurking in this thread and I'm interested in being involved; I just hadn't spoken up yet.  If you feel you have to many applicants right now I'd be willing to be an alternate.  Playing 3.5 would be great but if you didn't object to a similar game being run I _might_ consider running a Pathfinder version.




Okay, so adding Glasseye as a PC(Or PC and/or DM)?

I wouldn't object to a PF version, due to the nature of RPG's you wouldn't end up doing identical things anyhow(especially since PF has some balance alterations), so there's no need to worry about 'plagiarism' and even if there were, I've played with you before and trust you wouldn't.

So, PF onward!


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2010)

At the moment, just a PC.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 11, 2010)

Theroc said:


> So, that's:
> Solosaddie (PC)
> Voda Vosa (PC and/or Co-DM help)
> Lughart(PC)
> ...




Updated.  I think I will be sitting down tomorrow to work out more of it and start working on more concrete things as well, in addition to busting out the DMG and seeing what parts I need to figure out initially.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 13, 2010)

I will start work on a character tomorrow, at least rough outline, thinking goliath dragon shaman.

If we're going with PF, does dragon shaman class or goliath get any tweaks?

Suggestions from me, I am open to any thoughts you have:

For goliaths, they seem good even compared to pathfinder races, not sure if the main features of powerful build +4 str, -2 dex, +2 con still deserve +1 LA but would be fine either way.

The class commonly gets the following suggestions even in 3.5 games as changes, apllies doubly to PF i would think.  Change 3/4 BAB to full BAB, *allow martial weapon profiecency*, allow heavy armor prof., increase skill points from 2+ to 4+.

1) Breath Weapon - Gained at 1st level.  Starts as 1d8 breath weapon, and progresses by 1d8 at every odd level.
2) Auras:  At 5th level, you can project 2 auras at once.  At 10th, your  aura's range increases to 60 ft.  Finally, you can project 3 auras at  once 15th level.  You can only switch out one aura per round, as a swift  action.

Let me know if you're willing to have some, none, or *wishful thinking* all apply.

I would most enjoy skill point increases and martial weapon profiecency.

Thank you for the consideration

my stats before racial benefits 18, 12, 14, 12, 10, 14 please double check that i did 38 points correctly.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 13, 2010)

Theroc said:


> So, PF onward!




Okay, that requires a change in the character creation rules. Point-buy is a bit different in PF.

And I had previously asked about Warlock... Are you going to use 3.5 material with PF or are we sticking to PF itself? I can go either way, I'm just already really familiar with 3.5, with a number of books I really have yet to use.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 13, 2010)

Er... seems there's been some confusion.  I was giving the other person permission to take ideas from *MY* game for use in a PF adventure of similar theme...

I'm still using 3.5.  I haven't gotten a chance to work up much on it yet, though I plan to soon.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, thank goodness. I was a little worried. And confused.

I had a long weekend... Brain must recharge.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2010)

Didn't mean to derail your thread and cause confusion, Theroc.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 13, 2010)

No problem guys, just wanted to cut off the confusion.  

Things were busier than I thought this weekend... (Spent most of saturday trying to get the 4E character builder to work since I just finished paying for the DDI subscription... so hopefully I'll get the official recruiting started by the end of this week.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry, color me confused obviously.  my potential stats and background still are viable for comment when you have time, obviously Theroc


----------



## Theroc (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, before I go in depth:
I have no fluff, but - 
38 Pt buy
Level 1 Start - If you'd like an LA race from the standard stuff, we can work something out at that time. [sblock=Solos] Solos, I'm thinking we'll turn the Goliath into a 1 level racial class.  Essentially, you'll get some of the Goliath benefits at level one, and then when the party hits level two, you'll gain the rest as is appropriate for the LA.

Does that sound fair for you?[/sblock]

Sources: Completes, PHB1&2, Please avoid psionics as my first time DMing will be complex enough.  (I can't remember including any other sources explicitly).  Anything else can be requested but if it's too complicated I may say no to preserve my sanity. 

I am not starting with any defined houserules, though I may add some(after discussing it with the players who would be affected).

Will probably make a separate recruiting thread with my 'fluff' tomorrow.  My basic idea is that everyone starts inside the 'gates' right before the battle starts... which means that biographies won't be immediately necessary outside perhaps personality guidelines, as the enemies in the field won't much care why you're there... however it can all come into play after that.

Does this sound good to everyone so far?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds good to me. But a quick suggestion: as the starting group will be level 1 and beginning in a combat (or almost), it might be a good idea to say there is an enchantment on this part of the arena so the fighters do not die (auto stabilize, at -9 if the damage would've killed), and this particular fight is low-stakes.

Such a thing would prevent a character from being instantly killed as soon as the player joins the game. You can justify it however you would like, of course, or go without and say "tough" (I know DMs who would). You're the DM, after all. But I'm just giving advice.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks great to me.

I'm thinking of a couple of concepts, none of witch are likely to erode your mind. (core only at level 1)

Looking forward to seeing what the others plan to play.

BTW, I for one won't protest loudly if i screw up and die in the first battle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice, I have a character already done. You know, for you to test your skills


```
Name: Tuk "Heavy hand" Apeldan
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 18 +4 (16p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 12 (1d10+2)
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)     Grapple: +5     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)     Speed: 30'(-10)      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +3      Spell Save: +0
Cha: 10 +0 (2p.)     ACP: -4         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 14

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2     +2          +4
Ref:                       0     +3          +3
Will:                      0     +0          +0

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Spiked Chain            +5      2d4+6      x2
Net                     +4       -         -
Sling                   +4      1d4+4      x2

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Abilities: 
Human:     
*  Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.
* 1 extra feat at 1st level.
* 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
* Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.

Feats: Exotic weapon prof. Power attack. Cleave 


Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                  4    +4          +8
Intimidate             4    +0          +4
Jump                   4    +4          +8 

Equipment:            
Scale armor           50gp   30lb
Shield, large, wooden 7gp    10lb
Chain spiked          25gp   10lb    
Net                   20gp   6lb 
Sling                  1gp
Bullets
Bed roll
Flint and steel
Iron pot	
X days of trail ration
Waterskin
                 
Money:
```


----------



## Theroc (Sep 14, 2010)

If anyone has played the Knights of the Old Republic RPG, I'm taking a page out of their arena matches, as well as the WOtBS Player's Guide.

Essentially, for nonlethal combats, there is a powerful spell on the area which converts all damage into non-lethal damage.  So, essentially at that point, the crowd may influence whether your next match remains nonlethal.  Too many repeated losses or poor performances and they may remove the barrier to renew interest in your fights.  

Which reminds me, I am thinking of a very, very minor houserule. 

I want to add another Perform skill.  Perform: Gladiatorum(or something to that effect), essentially representing one's ability to work the crowd.  There was a really good article on it in a recent Dragon issue(pretty sure it was dragon), and I'm wishing I could find it... I plan on adapting some of it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Which reminds me, I am thinking of a very, very minor houserule.
> 
> I want to add another Perform skill.  Perform: Gladiatorum(or something to that effect), essentially representing one's ability to work the crowd.  There was a really good article on it in a recent Dragon issue(pretty sure it was dragon), and I'm wishing I could find it... I plan on adapting some of it.




Sounds good. There are some rules along this line near the back of Complete Warrior. It also gave a way for the crowd to influence how the fight was going.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 14, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Essentially, for nonlethal combats, there is a powerful spell on the area which converts all damage into non-lethal damage.




Am I still allowed to make elaborate descriptions of blood spattering and metal tearing through bone and sinew?

I'm thinking of an evil fighter, the sort who files his teeth sharp, paints his face before matches and brands himself with the names of his kills. Gory descriptions are kinda part of the concept.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 14, 2010)

Lughart said:


> Am I still allowed to make elaborate descriptions of blood spattering and metal tearing through bone and sinew?
> 
> I'm thinking of an evil fighter, the sort who files his teeth sharp, paints his face before matches and brands himself with the names of his kills. Gory descriptions are kinda part of the concept.





Haha, sure.  I'm thinking if it's a normally lethal blow, the normal thing occurs and simply heals incredibly quickly, to remain non-lethal.  I'm not sure how that feels RPwise, but I think with a strong enough spell, essentially it could be cast by a series of Clerics or something casting a Divine Sanction on the field, being a level '10' spells insofar as it's power due to being cast by multiple high level casters.

Dragonwriter: Thanks, the Complete Warrior excerpt will work much more easily than trying to adapt the 4E skill challenge into 3.5, lol.

Not sure what classes I want to be able to take Gladiatorum as a class skill though.  Thinking most definitely fighters, simply because... as far as I can tell, they get the short end of the stick mostly.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm fine on the converting thing, how about I start as a just plain vanilla goliath, at level 1?  level two i get 1 level in a class?  is that what you were thinking?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> i'm fine on the converting thing, how about I start as a just plain vanilla goliath, at level 1?  level two i get 1 level in a class?  is that what you were thinking?




Goliaths have no HD.  How would he start at level 1 without a class?  It'd have to be an NPC class at the least, no?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 15, 2010)

FYI, there is a similar thing with the Draconic creature template, presented in Races of the Dragon. It basically allowed you to begin as a normal 1st-level character in a PC class with a few traits and rather than go up a normal level when you advanced, you instead gained your normal template benefits.

For Goliath, you could work it like this:
1st-level Fighter (or whatever) is Monstrous Humanoid type, +2 STR, -2 DEX, with the normal 1st-level Fighter benefits (d10 HD, bonus feat, etc). Then rather than pick up Fighter 2 when enough EXP is gained, instead you gain the rest of the racial traits (other ability mods, Powerful Build and whatever else). After that's done, you advance normally.

I hope this is clear... I've tried to explain it once or twice before and got it rather jumbled. 

The intent is similar to Savage Species progressions, trading a normal level for the racial ability/s.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> FYI, there is a similar thing with the Draconic creature template, presented in Races of the Dragon. It basically allowed you to begin as a normal 1st-level character in a PC class with a few traits and rather than go up a normal level when you advanced, you instead gained your normal template benefits.
> 
> For Goliath, you could work it like this:
> 1st-level Fighter (or whatever) is Monstrous Humanoid type, +2 STR, -2 DEX, with the normal 1st-level Fighter benefits (d10 HD, bonus feat, etc). Then rather than pick up Fighter 2 when enough EXP is gained, instead you gain the rest of the racial traits (other ability mods, Powerful Build and whatever else). After that's done, you advance normally.
> ...




You just quoted where my idea came from.    Dragonwriter did what I had in mind, I hadn't quite decided on the specifics of the change, but what he used probably works, as it's similar to most other races, though maybe get the jump benefit too.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 15, 2010)

How about an aura that automatically casts _revivify_ on anyone who dies inside it? Lvl 5 clesic spell, returns target to life stable at -1hp if the target has been dead no longer than one round. Saves you from having to explain away stuff.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

Would revivify apply to massive damage or stuff like disintegrate?

Haha, this field is more complicated than I thought if I have to explain every in and out on how it works.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 15, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Would revivify apply to massive damage or stuff like disintegrate?




While I don't have the book it comes from, you could say it is Epic Revivify, a spell created specifically for the arenas. Cast 1/year or some such in some big, impressive ceremony for "the sanctity of the arena"... Or whatever you want. If you say it's Epic magic, there can be no questions! 



> Haha, this field is more complicated than I thought if I have to explain every in and out on how it works.




I've known plenty of inquisitive players/characters (myself included, at times), and having an answer ready definitely helps.

Also, I am working on my Warlock. Currently going Wild Elf... and a bit insane. 
How much starting gold are we going to get, or are you going to issue us armor and weapons from stockpiles in the arena? 
(BTW, such things can make fights very interesting for martial characters, though it can mess with a weapon-specialized Fighter or such. Casters really don't face any issues, unless armor is required for the combat.)


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I hadn't thought that through yet, but since the idea is you're all stuck in the arena involuntarily for some reason or another, I'd say inexpensive equipment.  Haven't checked the numbers, but minimum gold rolled?  Or something to that effect.  If that turns out too small to do anything with, I can tweak it.

Epic Revivify sounds like a good idea.  Might not have it last the whole year(as sometimes deathmatches ARE held).


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps quarter year type thing with death matches being held Midsummer, Midwinter, Spring and Fall equionex?  something like that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

So how 'bout my guy?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 15, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Well, I hadn't thought that through yet, but since the idea is you're all stuck in the arena involuntarily for some reason or another, I'd say inexpensive equipment.  Haven't checked the numbers, but minimum gold rolled?  Or something to that effect.  If that turns out too small to do anything with, I can tweak it.




Um... Just found a problem. Warlock (and Warmage and Wu Jen) don't have starting gold listed, in the book or Errata. Care to assign a number? I'd think it would be similar to a Sorcerer's starting gold...



> Epic Revivify sounds like a good idea.  Might not have it last the whole year(as sometimes deathmatches ARE held).




Or there are multiple arena rings, like a giant complex. Some are protected, some aren't. Just a thought. 
Such a thing (hosting several matches at once) could allow a lot more spectators and money coming into the arena.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

Hm... Thanks for the ideas, DW.

For Warlock, assume sorcerer gold.

VV: I'm not really ready to go over character apps yet, I haven't even posted the official recruiting page yet.  

I am assuming the character creation rules I've posted are amenable for everyone?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 15, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Hm... Thanks for the ideas, DW.




Quite welcome. I did offer to assist the DM, after all. 
I just hope I don't come off as pushy/imposing... I know it tends to happen to me in everyday stuff (my entire family has a way of coming off as arrogant, though we really aren't).



> For Warlock, assume sorcerer gold.




Will do. Warlocks are rather easy to equip anyway. 



> I am assuming the character creation rules I've posted are amenable for everyone?




Good by me. I should have my half-crazed Wild Elf Warlock ready in the next few days.

Though, seeing as you already have numerous parties posting here, why not just Advanced Edit the first post and make this the Recruiting/OOC thread? Or did you want to give others another chance to hop on board? Also, were you planning on leaving it as Open Recruitment (similar to Off to War)?


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 15, 2010)

fine by me. i reserve the right to change any and all character race/class ideas i have until official character creation thread.  Still going for goliath, but may change class.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> fine by me. i reserve the right to change any and all character race/class ideas i have until official character creation thread.  Still going for goliath, but may change class.




Haha, I had no intention of taking it from you.

DW: I figured it'd help avoid clutter if I made a new thread once I was ready.  I *COULD* edit.  But I think I'd lose track of stuff.

Oh: HP rolls.  I'm thinking max per die, for simplicity's sake and it will likely make estimating the CR of a battle easier than if we made the HP extremely variable each time.  (barbarians rolling 1 on HP rolls squishier than mages rollin' lucky 4's.)  lol


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

Recruiting thread is up, this thread can be used to discussion until I've got the entire recruiting thread finished, to avoid some clutter there.  I'm not sure I'm ready to start DMing this soon, so I hope you guys can be patient and give me time to work up more specifics on the game.

I literally came up with the idea of a "Gladiator game" and posted the interest check... that was about all the thought I'd put in before posting it.  

I gotta brush up on my DMG and the like as well.

Glad to see you guys are excited though.  Just hope I can deliver.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 15, 2010)

Character ready. Chaotic evil human barbarian, will muliclass rogue as soon as possible, aiming for the Ghost Faced Killer class from Complete Adventurer (if he survives that long).

So my question is, will I have perform(gladiatorum) as a class skill?


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am assuming the starting gold should be exclusively spent on direct combat gear.  ie don't buy rations, bedroll?  Is this correct?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> I am assuming the starting gold should be exclusively spent on direct combat gear.  ie don't buy rations, bedroll?  Is this correct?




Good bet.

To Lughart:  That's something I haven't worked out yet.

I'm thinking most combat oriented classes would have it as a class skill, but I'm not sure just yet.

Anyone else have an opinion of which classes have Gladiatorum as a class skill?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2010)

What're we looking at in terms of a Pantheon? I'm thinking a Favored Soul for my character.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> What're we looking at in terms of a Pantheon? I'm thinking a Favored Soul for my character.




Seeing as this is homebrew and I haven't gotten to religion yet(I barely got the basic empire idea down), look at the little bit I have and see if you come up with an idea you like for a god.  Either it'll be part of the usual pantheon or no, depending how much it would clash with the general Torian culture.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2010)

I have an idea for a character (monk/wu jen/enlightened fist) that is monkey-like.  Basically a beast-man from the edge of the Empire captured specifically for the arena.  I would like to play a Vanara from the Oriental Adventures book but I realize that isn't on your list of accepted sources.  As I see it we could handle this in one of three ways (your choice, obviously): 1) I could provide the Vanara information to you; 2) I could play with human race rules and re-skin it as a beast-man; or 3) I could just choose a different race.  I'm equally fine with any of the options.  What do you think?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 15, 2010)

Vanara don't happen to be in Unapproachable East, do they?  If not, go ahead and send me the relevant info, and I'll check to make sure it's not overly complicated for me.  

Beastman idea seems cool.  You'll have to bear with me on the Wu Jen though, I've no experience with them yet.  I've dealt with most of the other classes to some extent, but none at all with Wu Jen.  I'm guessing they're primarily an element-based wizard/sorcerer type?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't think Vanara is in Unapproachable East but I couldn't say for sure.  As for Wu Jen, I have a little experience with it but your description if fairly accurate though their elemental base isn't really all that big of a deal.  I'll likely start with and focus on monk except for what is required to make the prestige class (presuming we get that far).  I'm heading out for lunch and work so I'll get the Vanara write-up to you as soon as I can but likely tonight sometime.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry for the formatting.  Had a moment to spare and thought it best to get the file up sooner rather than later.  Also, apparently there was a 3.5 update in Dragon 318 (which I don't own, found the info after a quick online search) that eliminated the ability score modifiers.  If you accept the Vanara I could play it either way; with or without ability score modifiers.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 16, 2010)

Haven't made a decision on the Vanara, but I wanted to let everyone know I put a bit of RP and related world info in the other thread(which I would imagine you have seen) http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/294015-torian-empire-recruiting.html#post5320551

Just in case that gives anyone ideas.  Also; Apologies if I seem slow, I'm literally making stuff up as I go along as I hadn't intended to start so soon.    Stuff's hectic and I haven't gotten to do much research or plan out a specific world even as far as a city.  lol

So, bear with me guys.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Apologies if I seem slow, I'm literally making stuff up as I go along as I hadn't intended to start so soon.    Stuff's hectic and I haven't gotten to do much research or plan out a specific world even as far as a city.




I guess that's the danger with an interest check thread: everyone hears the idea and gets really excited about it before you are ready!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2010)

Glasseye, since most PHB races without LA have one positive bonus and one negative, I'll allow the racial benefit of Vanara with one tweak.  You get either the +2 wisdom or the +2 intelligence, not both.

Does this sound fair?

Anyone who has a character prepared for the game, please post your sheet in the Toria thread I linked earlier.  I am planning to start this in a few weeks time, but want to get you guys rolling so I have time to see how many applications I'll be reviewing.

If you who volunteered to help me DM would like to assist me in double-checking things, I'd greatly appreciate it.

I am thinking that the first four completed applications will begin with me, and then perhaps one of my Co-DM's can assist me by running a parallel match with a new group if there's sufficient ready characters for more than one group.

Quick houserule I'd like an opinion on.

Experience is going to be complicated enough for me to track.  Will anyone mind terribly if I remove 'favored' classes?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2010)

Vanara: Seems very fair to me.

And, I don't mind if you remove favored class mechanics at all.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 21, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Anyone who has a character prepared for the game, please post your sheet in the Toria thread I linked earlier.  I am planning to start this in a few weeks time, but want to get you guys rolling so I have time to see how many applications I'll be reviewing.
> 
> If you who volunteered to help me DM would like to assist me in double-checking things, I'd greatly appreciate it.




Okay, my Warlock is posted. She ended up a little... crazy. hehe.

I can start looking over the other sheets today and tomorrow, give you a hand. But man, I hate those Code sheets...



> Quick houserule I'd like an opinion on.
> 
> Experience is going to be complicated enough for me to track.  Will anyone mind terribly if I remove 'favored' classes?




By all means. I know I'll be going single-class, anyway.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 21, 2010)

*Interested*

I know you are 6 pages into this and have 8 characters or so, but I am looking for a pbp game to get into.  This would be my first pbp, but not my first time playing 3.5 by any means.  If you have space, I would love to play as well


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> I know you are 6 pages into this and have 8 characters or so, but I am looking for a pbp game to get into.  This would be my first pbp, but not my first time playing 3.5 by any means.  If you have space, I would love to play as well




Well...



			
				Theroc said:
			
		

> I am thinking that the first four completed applications will begin with  me, and then perhaps one of my Co-DM's can assist me by running a  parallel match with a new group if there's sufficient ready characters  for more than one group.




Not gonna stop ya.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2010)

By the way, Voda, I can't remember, but I think I said wealth was class minimum roll.

Am I correct guys?


----------



## Lughart (Sep 21, 2010)

Correct. If not, I'm seriously underequipped.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 23, 2010)

any thoughts on my char or backstory let me know, pretty new to the pbp, so open to polite criticism


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2010)

You have four characters posted.  SHould I stop working on my character?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 23, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> You have four characters posted.  SHould I stop working on my character?




No, as you may be entering in the case of someone dropping out, and/or another DM running some encounters in the arena if another 4 players produce characters.

It's up to you, really.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll run an encounter for you Theroc should you need me to. Just let me know where and when. 

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, since you've filled yours and I don't know if anyone else is still creating I think I'll hold off for a bit and see what happens.  If others continue to express interest/make characters I'll continue with the work but in the meantime there's a game that's still open that I want to get in...

I'd still like to get involved somehow but I don't want to make a character, never get to play, _and_ lose out on another potential game.

Have fun!  I'll be reading with interest!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 24, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Well, since you've filled yours and I don't know if anyone else is still creating I think I'll hold off for a bit and see what happens.  If others continue to express interest/make characters I'll continue with the work but in the meantime there's a game that's still open that I want to get in...
> 
> I'd still like to get involved somehow but I don't want to make a character, never get to play, _and_ lose out on another potential game.
> 
> Have fun!  I'll be reading with interest!




Alrighty.  I may start coordinating multiple groups if I really get in the swing of it.  I just don't wanna bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey, DW, can you look over one of the other applicants and give me a check there?  If anyone else wants to pick a profile to double-check, just post here and lemme know who's being checked so I don't worry about that one right away.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Hey, DW, can you look over one of the other applicants and give me a check there?  If anyone else wants to pick a profile to double-check, just post here and lemme know who's being checked so I don't worry about that one right away.




Oh, sorry I dropped the ball on that. So, to make it up to you, I just finished a look at each (except mine), and here is what I found.

Tuk: Should have 60 GP to purchase items, but you spent 103 (+). Can eliminate several items (from Bedroll on down the list). Exotic Weapon Proficiency needs to declare what weapon you can use proficiently (I understand Spiked Chain is obvious, but you are also using a Net; whichever Exotic weapon you don’t pick will have a -4 penalty on attacks).

Uuden: You have 8 more Skill Points to spend (Brb gets 4, +1 INT, +1 Human, x4 at 1st level). 

Kam: Should note remaining GP (11, in your case). 

I figured I shouldn't be the one to evaluate my sheet... For the sake of appearances, at least. And there's the often forgotten phenomenon of not noticing one's own mistakes.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 27, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 27, 2010)

No problem DW.  I thought maybe you were waiting to be prompted, and I dropped the ball too.  I also figured someone besides you reviewing yours is a good idea(as I too miss my own errors sometimes).

I was thinking perhaps Ethandrew could review it.  I don't know if anyone else who volunteered to co-DM has Complete Arcane.

Oh, and thinking about it, I just remembered something: In my games Hideous Blow does not provoke AoO's.  I think it's silly since the intent is to have a melee invocation.  >.>

Don't know if that will matter to you or not, but I figured I'd point it out while it was in my head.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Oh, and thinking about it, I just remembered something: In my games Hideous Blow does not provoke AoO's.  I think it's silly since the intent is to have a melee invocation.  >.>
> 
> Don't know if that will matter to you or not, but I figured I'd point it out while it was in my head.




Good to know. I probably won't use it, as Miriakon is much more interested in staying out of the fray and sniping (and I have so few invocations). But it is good to know.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 27, 2010)

forward momentum   not to be obnoxious, but i'm excited to play.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 27, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> forward momentum   not to be obnoxious, but i'm excited to play.




Yeah I've been kinda busy lately, (I'm not used to being busy so i'm not always efficient and stress easily sometimes), so I haven't gotten much time to sit down and work on stuff, but yes, momentum is good.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

I know not what you have planned Theroc but I find giving the players an IC and a little RP time gives the DM about a week to set himself to rights. 

In my Grey Mist Game the players posted 9 pages before they even needed me LOL.

They will be so busy with descriptions and talking about fighting styles that you should have a few extra days.

HM - The Lurker


----------



## Lughart (Sep 27, 2010)

Now we know the secret.

But seriously, thats a good idea. Might let us get a feel for our characters and keep up the enthusiasm while you work out the crunchy bits.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll post an IC tomorrow if I don't get swamped.  If I do, expect it Tuesday.  I won't promise anything too elaborate, but it should get you guys started on things.    Thanks for the idea HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

NP, that is why I am lurking LOL.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not feeling too well today, so I am probably going to be napping soon, and may work on an IC once I get up.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/294718-torian-arena.html

IC thread up.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 28, 2010)

Solosaddie; Thinking Kam gets +2 to whichever stat gets the +2 and the -2 associated, and the other abilities.  Then next level you get get the additional attribute bonuses.  I would say powerful build is delayed, but that would just get complicated and waste your gold.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 28, 2010)

cool.  hope you're feeling better then.

+4 str -2 dex, +2 con.

How about +2 str,  -2 dex for now then the rest on level up.

assume my longspear and spear is large-sized then too.


----------

